# fuel additive / conditioner



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

so i'm told there is one type that is not recommended for bosch ve pumps and injectors? what's the best thing i can add when it;s cold so it wont gel and keep this old pump pumping?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Opti lube
Shaffers
Power service.
Howes.
I use Howes lubricator, it seams to work better than some for bio blends
And it's doesn't have the strong sovlents .

If I can't find Howes I use power service becuse it is every where.

Stay away from a additive that is hige in solvents or contains
IPA ie alcohol.
911 is only used after a freeze up as it is mostly alcohol .

Some never use a additive and go 400k or more.
I use some every tank.

I like a additive that removes the water so the fuel water separator and remove it.
A additive that emulsifies lets the water by the filter.
You don't want that.

Ps buy your fuel at a high volume station.
Don't fuel up when they are taking a delivery


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1964056 said:


> Opti lube
> Shaffers
> Power service.
> Howes.
> ...


Maybe you are as smart as Basher and B+B.......I will have to rethink my position on you......:laughing:.......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Defcon 5;1964217 said:


> Maybe you are as smart as Basher and B+B.......I will have to rethink my position on you......:laughing:.......


I wouldn't if I were you,.
I'm more smart a$$
Mixed with some real life experience.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

seafoam check there website


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

sea~foam
alcohol free.
Then look at the msds.
ipa....
its not alcohol. its isopropyl alcohol.

it's great in the gasser, not the best choice for a diesel.


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

A additive that emulsifies lets the water by the filter.
You don't want that.


thats what I thought thanks


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

SnoFarmer;1964056 said:


> Opti lube
> Shaffers
> Power service.
> Howes.
> ...


Spot On!!!

Thumbs Up

I use Power Service in the winter because I don't want problems. Only had one Diesel gel up on me and that was one I just bought and had not run any new fuel in it yet.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Since I've been using Power Service in my trucks, I don't get ice ups any longer.

This is what I had to deal with before using PS. Now it starts every time without having to jet heat the fuel filter housing.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

i use power service. white bottle in the winter and gray bottle summer.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

SnoFarmer hit the nail on the head . I use Howes myself .


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

oldbluehairhemi;1964729 said:


> i use power service. white bottle in the winter and gray bottle summer.


This, every fill.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Used to use gray bottle Power Service. Have switched to nothing now and havnt had an issue. Truck is always plugged in though...


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Conditioner is cheap, injectors are not.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Howes. Made right here in R.I. A lot of guys around here use Power Service regularly, and Howes when they're scared or have a problem.


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

i run *********** service in the winter and wal mart 2 stroke oil tcw3 year round


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Power service in all our diesels . Including our torpedo heaters They love it


----------

